# Kingston Archery Club SWC 2nd Leg



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi,

Can someone give me directions to get to the Kingston Archery Club from Oshawa or a mapquest link? Also what type of terrain is it, wet/dry, etc?


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Good club, good people.Bring your rubber boots for this time of year.
Course is well set up but has no steep up or down shots.
Take hwy.401 to Montreal road and head north,
Club always has signs out but i think it's beside an old age home.
Not very far up Montreal.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*great venue*

they have a practice area and a great kitchen usually.. weather for sunday a bit iffy ... level shooting and only a few places wet but usually skids out to cross on .. good shoot, and as charles said in behind old age home where a few of us go for a check up at lunch and half a bottle of OXYGEN lol lol :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

See you at 9am sharp!

Hopefully the turn out is as good as or better than Napanee.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Talked with Mr. Wilson last night about starting time.
9:00 shotgun start is what i was told unless they get as many as Napanee.
If so a random start will take place.
See you folks there.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Start Time?*

Can anyone else confirm that it is a 9:00 am shot gun start. A bunch of us are coming from Durham and would like to make sure that we are on time.


----------

